# Crissic Solutions SOON to Launch New VPS Offers in Los Angeles, California, USA



## SkylarM (Oct 21, 2014)

The following email is being sent out to all customers with an active service with Crissic. We are super excited for our LA launch. Order links have been removed for the purposes of this post, but an advertisement will go live here and on other sites when LA goes live. Initially launching with our HDD OpenVZ packages, with plans to add SSD and KVM at a later date!



 



> As a valued customer of Crissic Solutions we are contacting you about the expansion of our VPS services.
> 
> 
> Crissic Solutions is happy to announce that we are heading back to Los Angeles, California, USA. We have signed a multiple year agreement with Quadranet, a popular West Coast datacenter provider with a 250 gigabit+ network.
> ...


----------



## bizzard (Oct 21, 2014)

Congrats @SkylarM. Looking forward for the new location.


----------



## serverian (Oct 21, 2014)

Congrats! But 250Gbit network? 

Edit: Nevermind, they say that on their website it seems: http://www.quadranet.com/company/los-angeles/


----------



## SkylarM (Oct 21, 2014)

serverian said:


> Congrats! But 250Gbit network?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, they say that on their website it seems: http://www.quadranet.com/company/los-angeles/


Yeah was just pulled from their site


----------



## mikho (Oct 21, 2014)

Got the email while I was reading this thread.


----------



## willie (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice!

I notice there seems to be a pricing error for your 256mb ssd plan on your current site:

https://my.crissic.net/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0

annual and semi-annual are listed at $12 when the outer page says $15/y.


----------



## Nick_A (Oct 21, 2014)

KernelCare ;_; Failed us twice so far.


----------



## AutoSnipe (Oct 21, 2014)

All i can say is this is great, another quality Provider hitting Quadranet 

172ms ping from Adelaide, Australia on the Test IP


----------



## drmike (Oct 21, 2014)

Nick_A said:


> KernelCare ;_; Failed us twice so far.


Surely more folks are looking at and have KernelCare on consideration list.

Can you share where KernelCare failed in your experiences?


----------



## Nick_A (Oct 21, 2014)

I believe it took them almost or over 24 hours to push a patch for a recent major vulnerability so that we ended up having to reboot everything first. Their most recent update "broke" the existing vzkernel on 7 of our live servers before they caught the bug. We had to boot into single user mode and reinstall vzkernel to get the nodes to stop crashing. Both situations were discussed publicly here I think.

We've disabled automatic updates for now in light of that most recent issue. It would have been one very, very bad day if that patch reached all of our VZ nodes instead of just 7.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Oct 21, 2014)

We are excited to be a part of Crissic's continued growth. I am confident that you guys will be pleased with the network, as a matter of fact we recently turned up 20Gbps of NTT to our premium mix 

Congrats on the expansion Skylar!


----------



## SkylarM (Oct 21, 2014)

QuadraNet_Adam said:


> We are excited to be a part of Crissic's continued growth. I am confident that you guys will be pleased with the network, as a matter of fact we recently turned up 20Gbps of NTT to our premium mix
> 
> Congrats on the expansion Skylar!



Thanks Adam! Looking forward to a strong relationship with Quadranet.


----------



## bizzard (Oct 23, 2014)

@SkylarM I haven't received that mail yet, haven't opt out of notifications and have active services. Just notifying as you mentioned its sent to all customers with active service.


----------



## SkylarM (Oct 23, 2014)

bizzard said:


> @SkylarM I haven't received that mail yet, haven't opt out of notifications and have active services. Just notifying as you mentioned its sent to all customers with active service.


Odd, it went out to everything, it was set to "active" accounts, which yours would be. Could you drop me a PM or contact me on IRC with your VPS IP? I'll look into your account.


----------



## SkylarM (Oct 25, 2014)

LA is now live:


----------

